# 60 HP 5 axis milling titanium



## Janger (Dec 14, 2019)

65 inserts on a corn cob mill. Titanium. Fun video. Lots of ads though.

Someone in the comments says these machines are $700k. That corn cob mill might take $1300 just in inserts.


----------



## Janger (Dec 14, 2019)

oh on another video somebody estimated $2800USD in inserts.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 14, 2019)

Janger said:


> 65 inserts on a corn cob mill. Titanium. Fun video. Lots of ads though.
> 
> Someone in the comments says these machines are $700k. That corn cob mill might take $1300 just in inserts.


Wow that is impressive.  
I think having the power and technology to form large chunks of beautiful metal like that must give a person a god-like feeling!   But I'm just guessing and speaking for myself!


----------

